# WW2 pilot watches



## NOTSHARP (May 2, 2018)

I have read a few books of late, covering air combat during WW2. In a couple of those books, mention was made of a British film, made in 1941, called Target for Tonight, documenting a night time bombing raid on Germany. I found the film on YouTube, and also another, made by the USA in 1944, covering daylight bombing raids.

During the American film, some nice old watches were shown as take off time arrived. I took screen shots.













Steve.


----------



## jaymin (Jun 28, 2018)

some nice stuff still around


----------



## lebaron (Mar 8, 2009)

It's a mixed bag there, I wonder if these were just the actors watches, and was is the same for the actual pilots and crew. With the exception of the Weems of course.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

German 2ww aircraft Borduhr ,liberated by Dad .


----------



## Loris-76 (May 28, 2018)

Really interesting. They have a fascinating aura, wonder if they were inspired by the pilots' actual timepieces. If so, that would be a great job


----------

